# SaStek- Time Speed Indicator- PrePrototype feedback



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here at Watchuseek and I would like to take this opportunity to introduce myself and request some feedback on an idea which is at the pre-prototype phase: Time Speed Indicator - SaStek.









*ABOUT THE INSPIRATION**- TIME SPEED INDICATOR*

I have always loved the aircraft instrument style and simplicity of Bell & Ross watches. That being said, they have most instruments covered in their repertoire and bringing something new to the table would always be a challenge. The name of the watch and its inspiration comes from a machmeter i.e. an "Air Speed Indicator". But rather than just carrying that inspiration over to a watch, I have taken it a step further. The hour hand pointer peeks through the halo created by the minute disc. This ideology is also used on automotive speedometers. Next was viewing the minute disc. In a perfect world they would be scrolling digits similar to a machmeter, however in practice, the viewing window effect is achieved through printing the underside of the crystal. 
I like regulator type watches and had half a mind of avoiding the seconds hand completely at this point to go really minimalistic. However, looking at some aviation photos gave me the inspiration for the second's hand. The very purpose of having a spiral form on the nose cone of a jet engine is to tell if the engine is rotating. This form lent itself to be a good fit for a seconds disc since it not only showed the watch was working but also gave a reference point as the end of the spiral revolves.















*THE COLLECTION:*

Following is the collection I have come up with. Through subtle colour and strap variations, the base design lends itself to various styles ranging from sport to quirky elegance. I am open to other suggestions, but hopefully, there should be something for everyone here. I have , Azzurro(blue), Rosso (red), Giallo(yellow), Verde(green) and Arancio(orange). 




































Which one do you prefer?

*TEXTURE OF THE CASE:*
I am thinking about the option of having a blasted steel finish on certain combinations as well. Here is a comparison of the two side by side.What do you think? PVD- Steel or both?
















*DIAL ARRANGEMENT:*
A few people have suggested to remove the word "minutes" off the dial and to have the arrow marker named "Time speed indicator" only. This led to rearrangement of the word "Automatic". I have a quick render for visualization:
View attachment 4065009









Do you prefer the above which looks a bit cleaner and organized or the one with minutes written on it?

*TECH SPECS:*

Case Diameter: 44mm
Dial Diameter: 38mm
Thickness: 11-12mm
Lug width: 24mm
Crown: 7mm diameter x 5mm wide @ 4.00 position.
Crystal: Printed, Flat Sapphire with A/R coating 
Case: 316L SS. PVD coated or blasted steel finish
Movement: Miyota 9015
Case Back: TBC. Possibly non exhibition but engraved. 
Water resistance: 10atm
Lume: Superluminova TBC

I had an important question regarding lume and would really appreciate some feedback on it. I think, a lot of the look of the watch comes from using standard Pantone printing colors which give it a bit of pop from the black dial. You can get custom lume colors to print but it doesnt look the same. Now, most of the time when I am looking at the time at night, it is either my cellphone if I want the exact time or it is a case of "what time is it approximately" as in " 10 to 10 or 5 to 9" etc.. Without compromising on the colors of the dial, I was thinking of the hour hand having lume as well as the hour markings divided in spacing of 10 minutes(as seen in the photos) which would turn the watch into a sort of regulator type of a design at night. Agreed, not having 100% functionality but not loosing it all as well in the name of design. What would be your opinion on it?

Quick video on working of the watch. Please excuse the speed of the seconds hand, the software did not allow me to put the correct speed ratios.






*THE PROJECT AND MYSELF:*
My name is Saket Sharma. I am an automotive engineer in the UK, designing chassis components for some of the most prominent German and British car manufacturers. In addition to this, I am also an Alfa Romeo owner/fanatic(hence the Italian watch names b-)), gamer and a computer case modder.
I tend to like things that have a unique edge to it, something that "breaks the meta" and has never been seen before. Currently I am at the pre-prototype phase of this watch and would like it to be as close as possible to production intent. Your feedback would help achieve that goal.

Thank you for taking the time to read this thread. I would really appreciate if you could provide some feedback on the design or any thoughts/comments that I may have missed out.

More details of the project to follow soon.

You can follow the project on facebook as well:

www.facebook.com/sastek.watches

Regards
SaStek.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome Satek!
That's a very cool and original watch you have created. Kudos!
My only $0.02 is to approach it a bit 'less is more.' Personally, I would like it more without the curved arrow and "time speed indicator" words. And maybe if it were <44mm. 
But regardless, you've caught my interest!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Welcome Satek!
> That's a very cool and original watch you have created. Kudos!
> My only $0.02 is to approach it a bit 'less is more.' Personally, I would like it more without the curved arrow and "time speed indicator" words. And maybe if it were <44mm.
> But regardless, you've caught my interest!


Thanks DJk949.. 
The arrow is a subtle gesture to the mind what direction to think in. Without the traditional 2 hand design, i think the viewer needs to know how to approach viewing the watch. That being said, muscle memory would eventually kick in. That was the reasoning behind it + a bit of aesthetics. 
Packaging has already been quite tough on this. Anything less than 44mm and I would have to make compromises on the dial.


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks good, maybe the rotating turbine nose cone spiral thingy is a little bit too much for me but one man's food is another's poison... and vice versa. And I generally agree with the less text the better principle, though for me the first version looked better with the longer text along the arrow's arc. But definitely interesting design and looks more usable than some of the crazier B&R instrument "hommages". The outer full hour ring makes it a usable single-handed watch even without the minutes. And I'm obsessed with single-handed watches... now where's my medication?


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

G. I. said:


> Looks good, maybe the rotating turbine nose cone spiral thingy is a little bit too much for me but one man's food is another's poison... and vice versa. And I generally agree with the less text the better principle, though for me the first version looked better with the longer text along the arrow's arc. But definitely interesting design and looks more usable than some of the crazier B&R instrument "hommages". The outer full hour ring makes it a usable single-handed watch even without the minutes. And I'm obsessed with single-handed watches... now where's my medication?


Thanks GI. It was a choice between going all in with the concept and have a turbine spinner or have standard second hand. I choose the former


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

Cool Stuff. I like it. The h/m/s indicators are totally different to the classical, without beeing a real complication. Very smart


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

DEPA said:


> Cool Stuff. I like it. The h/m/s indicators are totally different to the classical, without beeing a real complication. Very smart


Thanks DEPA


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hello Chaps!

Quick update to showcase an engraved caseback design I have been working on. What do you think? Good enough to go against an exhibition case back?









Also planning to have a couple of polls up for voting on this thread.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's an idea for you (although probably a bit too specialist for the first release):

How about a green finish for the case such as is often seen on vintage Wild-Heerbrugg instruments?










That's the kind of casing that I imagine for such a heavy-duty precision instrument as your design suggests, but I've never seen this finish used on a watch.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hi Chascomm.. Interesting idea.. Yes the "hammer paint" would be the right thing for a precision instrument although it might make the watch look a bit too rugged/less "finished" in a way.. Plus, from what i know, this finish is a bit prone to chipping which could be the reason it is not widely used on a watch. But, definitely cool.. i will keep my eye out for some inspiration from it.


----------



## Relos (May 15, 2015)

Djk949 said:


> Welcome Satek!
> That's a very cool and original watch you have created. Kudos!
> My only $0.02 is to approach it a bit 'less is more.' Personally, I would like it more without the curved arrow and "time speed indicator" words. And maybe if it were <44mm.
> But regardless, you've caught my interest!


I agree, 44 mm might be a little large. But the short lugs might make it wear a little smaller than we predict. On paper though, I think 42 mm sounds better. To my ears, at least.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hello all.. I am back after a brief hiatus.... Been trying to solve the lume conundrum and after exhausting most options including tritium tubes, I have made a few changes to the design to accommodate superluminova. This gave me some time tweak the concept slightly as well as figure out a way to render lume..which I have now!

Could I please request suggestions whether this change to the minute dial i.e. reading it vertically is much better than the original design?
















And here is the lume render with dimming light.. Decent compromise between telling the time at night vs no lume? What do you think..


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Satek,

I just came upon this thread (first time in this section of WUS). Very cool concept, overall. 

I do prefer the new location of the minutes counter, much more intuitive to read at a glance. Something that may work (better for me, anyway) would be the minutes around the outer circumference and the hours in the smaller window, sort of like a regulator but I think your design is far easier to comprehend IMO, with just the tip of the hand (no pun intended!) showing that circles the dial. 

The fast motion video of the watch in action shows how this watch would be great for hypnotizing a date, for example, if the disc could be set up to switch to something that fast. ;^P Otherwise, for my own personal needs, a standard sweep seconds hand works much better. Also, the lume looks great in those photos. As to your initial query regarding indicators/hands/numbers colors, white is a classic, and very readable, choice that you do not seem to offer?

The 44mm size works just fine for me, even though I only have a 6 3/4" wrist (I currently have a 45mm watch that works fine for me; the lugs slope down considerably which helps in that respect).

Regarding the location of the crown, I think the 3:00 position is more ergonomic, hence I voted for that choice.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

I really like the idea, and am following it's progression intently. Congrats on coming up with a pretty unique design. 

I like the revised concept as it feels more balanced. I notice the difference in distance between the leader and the S and the arrowhead and the k on the "Time Speed Indicator" arrows and Logo, and am unsure if this will annoy myself/people. I'm sure it is probably just due to being a preliminary design and would of been ironed out eventually. I feel xMinutes could be removed as well. But isn't a deal breaker. 

I voted for the 4 o'clock position, but the crown position won't factor into whether i purchase or not. 

Choosing between blasted or PVC is hard with the renders. I'd need to see prototypes to make a more informed decision, as both option seem to work well.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Jeff.

I did think along those lines initially, however, since the hour hand is below the minute hand on a movement it is tricky to pull off a similar design with that arrangement. I.e. Hour disc with a large minutes hand over it. From personal experience, unless I need to know the exact time, a quick glance at the hour hand should be enough to give an indication of the time of the day. So I though of putting more emphasis on the hour hand.

The video was speeded up just to see the hands/disc on the watch moving. Haha.. That could be a marketing feature..Hypnotic seconds !! In reality though, I think, the second disc would be sweeping smoothly/slowly probably not even something that one would immediately notice.

Regarding a white dial, the concept is tending towards industrial design/aviation gauges, hence the dial colour choice. I was initially only up for offering PVD coated case, however, the matte steel finish worked well with the black dials in renders hence I took that up.

I noticed that pulling the crown of a watch tended to move it sideways along the wrist. Unless you wear the strap tightly. Hence, in addition to aesthetic reason, I added the crown at 4 so that its sort of pulled more "towards" you rather than sideways..if that makes sense?

I would like to post in startup co. area of the forum but I am waiting for moderator approval since 2 months now!:roll: :-(

Thanks for the feedback.



Jeff Scott said:


> Hi Satek,
> 
> I just came upon this thread (first time in this section of WUS). Very cool concept, overall.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Skitzo,

You are absolutely correct. That gap distance between the arrows and lettering is not equally spaced and would annoy me as well. It was a 12am rush to get the concept up for public feedback. Would be corrected on the final release.

The crown position could be changed if I feel it doesnt work upon wearing physical prototypes. Its a bit easier since I dont have a date cutout on the dial.

Both, Matte finish and PVD would work and could be mixed with various strap combos. It would boil down to personal preference really.

Cheers.



Skitzo said:


> I really like the idea, and am following it's progression intently. Congrats on coming up with a pretty unique design.
> 
> I like the revised concept as it feels more balanced. I notice the difference in distance between the leader and the S and the arrowhead and the k on the "Time Speed Indicator" arrows and Logo, and am unsure if this will annoy myself/people. I'm sure it is probably just due to being a preliminary design and would of been ironed out eventually. I feel xMinutes could be removed as well. But isn't a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

SaStek said:


> Regarding a white dial, the concept is tending towards industrial design/aviation gauges, hence the dial colour choice.


Sorry, I did not mean dial, if that is what I wrote, black is my preferred dial color, these days, too. Just all white for the minute numbers that are currently in various colors, and the tip of the hour hand. Particularly, red is a color that gets progressively harder to read as one gets older. ;-) As to the xMINUTES designation, I would lose the x and relocate the MINUTES to below the cutout for that disc if it could be fit in there; I do think it is helpful to have that on the dial, looks good to me.

You are right about the minutes vs. the hour locations, I forgot about that minor technical logistic for a moment, there! :roll: I could get used to the hour hand sweeping along the perimeter of the dial. b-)

One other thing, I agree with losing the arrows, and maybe move the TIME SPEED INDICATOR designation to below the brand name in an arc, that way you'd have room at the 9H and 3H positions for day and date indicators! |> That would make this perfect!!! (As we get older ;-) it is nice to know what day it is :-().


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

BTW, both the brushed stainless steel, and the black PVD look great on this design. My preference, though, would be to buy the SS one. 

When did you say these would be available to purchase? b-)


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Back with some updates! Thought to do something different based on the comments and add a bit more colour to the design.








This is keeping the arrow markers while moving the word "minutes" onto the coloured ring.








Same as above sans the arrow markers.









Close to finalizing the design within a day or two.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Those without the arrows look great!  I like that the background for the MINUTES designation is the same color as the minutes numbers, themselves, that ties them together nicely.


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

BOOM! Really dialed in on the design (pun intended). Looking great! No arrows is the winner, IMO.

I'll take a Green in PVD..... Or blasted.... Or blue... Oh boy. I have a decision to make.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Skitzo! Collect them all! :-!



Skitzo said:


> BOOM! Really dialed in on the design (pun intended). Looking great! No arrows is the winner, IMO.
> 
> I'll take a Green in PVD..... Or blasted.... Or blue... Oh boy. I have a decision to make.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Skitzo/Jeff,

A few friends with interest in the project requested me for a comparison of vertical window vs side window. Hence I decided to create an A vs B photo (bit of rejigging done on paint). Also, put some thought into what the two bars besides the "minute" box were adding to the design and hence dropped it for the time being till I get prototypes in hand in favor of a "less is more approach". Honestly, I think both options could work. It is likely to be personal preference on which one is better.


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

I think my preference would be "B". But i still really like "A". 

B is closer to your Air Speed Indicator gauge in you original post. But i'm sure there are probably gauges that "A" resembles as well.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

SaStek, I find it interesting you chose to nix (for now, anyway) the two white bars next to the MINUTES designation as I too, did not see the point in them. You have a great design, overall, and yes, less is more in this case. The focus should be on the indicators themselves, as the simplifying of your design is doing, now. (I'd still like to see a traditional sweep second hand. ;-))

As to the minutes location, the 12H location is more intuitive as far as the eye looking for information at top-dead-center, plus, the aircraft gauge you showed a photo of had the secondary indicator in that location, too, so that validates the 12H location for your concept. 

Another idea I had from looking at your design would be for both the hours and minutes to read at T-D-C, a somewhat different concept from that of the air speed indicator, but one where the eye can see all the information at a glance, an hour display right above the minutes display using two spinning discs.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Did some thinking.. 
TBH, my gut feel is to go with design A. Since day 1, sketches of the minute disc were always about simulating the vertical scrolling digits of an aircraft gauge, hence the reason for having a side window. You can see what I am implying here:





Having an aviation case back design, it wouldnt be cohesive to the design to have the dial look completely "non instrumental". I think, once I have the complete renders done with the proper leather strap with the stitching thread colour matched etc. it would all come together.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Design A makes sense now that I see a working example of your concept; I was going by that earlier photograph. Either way, your design concept is great, and fresh, for an aviation/pilot style watch.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Getting closer to prototype release process...!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Back with the updated design ...ready for prototype release!!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hello all,

Cheeky bump to the thread to share my first video created to showcase the upcoming SaStek watch.






Let me know what do you think!

Also, you can join us on instagram as well @sastek.watches


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

SaStek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Cheeky bump to the thread to share my first video created to showcase the upcoming SaStek watch.
> 
> ...


Interesting concept, like the watch. Will there be prototypes when you plan to go crowdfunding (or have you chosen otherwise? )

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hi ismav, Thanks for the appreciation. Yes, definitely there will be prototypes, metal being cut as we write! In the current timeframe, it would be an early next yr crowdfunded release. Love that statement :-! , there is always space for another watch.

Whats your favorite color out of the options below?











ismav123 said:


> Interesting concept, like the watch. Will there be prototypes when you plan to go crowdfunding (or have you chosen otherwise? )
> 
> Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

Going from asymmetrical to symmetrical design made it a little bit sterile.


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the orange Arancio. Will they have lume as previously mentioned?


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hi GI. Completely understand your point of view. TBH, I liked both. I held an opinion poll and close to 70% were in favor of the symmetric design. It kind of made sense, since I did have the nagging feeling of the logo being slightly out of place on the asymmetric design which this one solves. Difficult pleasing everyone I suppose.



G. I. said:


> Going from asymmetrical to symmetrical design made it a little bit sterile.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hi Silvertouran. Yes they would have lume. I think my earlier concept had lume on the logo as well which wouldn't be the case due to practical reasons. I would post a lume reder shot to give you an idea soon. Verbally, the hour arrow the numbers on the dial and the white indices on the dial would be lume. So, it would turn into a sort of regulator single hand readout watch at night.

Cheers.



Silvertouran said:


> Love the orange Arancio. Will they have lume as previously mentioned?


----------



## ismav123 (Apr 2, 2014)

SaStek said:


> Hi ismav, Thanks for the appreciation. Yes, definitely there will be prototypes, metal being cut as we write! In the current timeframe, it would be an early next yr crowdfunded release. Love that statement :-! , there is always space for another watch.
> 
> Whats your favorite color out of the options below?
> 
> View attachment 5874866


Thank you Saket, I am biased between Verde and Arossio. 
Lets see the protos and then it will be final.

Living the life one watch at a time.. Gotta have them all...


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Silvertouran said:


> Love the orange Arancio. Will they have lume as previously mentioned?


Hi Silvertouran, as promised, here is how the prototype intent lume would look like.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Excited to share some photos of the prototype manufacture in progress! Very happy with the finish and execution up till now. Will be applying to post in the crowdfunding section of WUS, so make sure you catch up with the updates when I move the post over. Cheers.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

I like the look if this.

I'm always looking for something new and original and as you're a fellow UK member would make it cheaper to back you (no import duty) 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Me too. I love the idea of a minute marker rather than a minute hand. I reckon if you had one of these you wouldn't see another one out there in the real world. 
I like to be different.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hi durhamcockney,

Even if I dont have a store, you are most welcome to drive down to Wiltshire to have a look at the collection. Thanks and Cheers!



durhamcockney said:


> I like the look if this.
> 
> I'm always looking for something new and original and as you're a fellow UK member would make it cheaper to back you (no import duty)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Silvertouran said:


> Me too. I love the idea of a minute marker rather than a minute hand. I reckon if you had one of these you wouldn't see another one out there in the real world.
> I like to be different.


Exactly the thoughts while designing this Silvertouran- Not following the crowd or the norms.


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wondering how close you are to the actual finished article?


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Silvertouran said:


> Just wondering how close you are to the actual finished article?


Final samples in hand is mid Jan. I have requested some additional stuff for creating a special edition which added 2 weeks, else it was ready.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

I look forward to seeing them 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

Post up the pics form instagram. Looking good, and looking forward to seeing the finished working result.


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

I want the silver case verde on brown leather! Sign me up!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Some photos of the case, case back, printed crystal and watch straps post manufacturing. Waiting for some bits to arrive before final assembly begins!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

The very funky blue and yellow strap combo! :


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Skitzo said:


> Post up the pics form instagram. Looking good, and looking forward to seeing the finished working result.


Done!


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

When are you taking pre orders?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

durhamcockney said:


> When are you taking pre orders?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi durhamcockney, it would be released through kickstarter. You would know about it through the forums. Alternatively, you can
like the facebook page to get regular updates.
Cheers.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

I am just catching up on this thread, very cool design! I'm also a big fan of Bell & Ross and instrument inspired designs and this "Time Speed Indicator" is definitely a fresh angle. I'm partial to the stainless finish, can't wait to see what the finished pre-production models look like!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> I am just catching up on this thread, very cool design! I'm also a big fan of Bell & Ross and instrument inspired designs and this "Time Speed Indicator" is definitely a fresh angle. I'm partial to the stainless finish, can't wait to see what the finished pre-production models look like!


Thanks Chaz. Pre-Production models should be in with me next week. Many updates coming up


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

While I have to agree with the gentleman that preferred the asymmetrical design rather than the new one, I still like it. I really like the decision to use the turbine screw as a second hand (it gives me a frame of reference without the need to be overly precise when setting, et cetera). I also like the decision to omit the exhibition case back as the movement is fairly lackluster and it only adds unnecessary thickness. I look forward to seeing them when they are assembled and ticking.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hello all..Update time! Watches have been assembled and delivered.. Basic photo session done! Here are the photos then. Let me know what you think:


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Must have.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

One of the nicest, original designs I have seen in a long time

My preference would be for the yellow indicators with the black strap and yellow stitching 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful end product. I rather like the red with black & red stitch, but they all look great!

Do you have any figures with regards to the pricing?


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

I think the black and yellow is a really good looking design!


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

That's my personal test piece at the moment as well!



durhamcockney said:


> One of the nicest, original designs I have seen in a long time
> 
> My preference would be for the yellow indicators with the black strap and yellow stitching
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

nnickell said:


> I think the black and yellow is a really good looking design!


Thanks. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

SaStek said:


> That's my personal test piece at the moment as well!


Feel free to send it to me if you want help testing 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

durhamcockney said:


> Feel free to send it to me if you want help testing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I can sent it to you via Kickstarter


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

SaStek said:


> I can sent it to you via Kickstarter


Well set it up then send it straight out haha

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

And I'll take the Orange one


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

It would lovely if it has 24 hours dial.


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

azura123 said:


> It would lovely if it has 24 hours dial.


+1, I'd love to see it with a 24hr. dial! That would be just about perfect, and suit the watch nicely (as far as I'm concerned it can skip hour markers, or have a dash/dot between arabic numerals if it looks to cluttered with the full 24).


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

Maverick223 said:


> +1, I'd love to see it with a 24hr. dial! That would be just about perfect, and suit the watch nicely (as far as I'm concerned it can skip hour markers, or have a dash/dot between arabic numerals if it looks to cluttered with the full 24).


Yes yes thats the thing

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

azura123 said:


> It would lovely if it has 24 hours dial.


Hi Azura, The problem would be packaging it all on the dial. There could be a possibility of utilizing an inner bezel to get a 24 hr dial in there but it all takes up a surprising amount of space. Will keep in mind for the next project. Thanks.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Maverick223 said:


> +1, I'd love to see it with a 24hr. dial! That would be just about perfect, and suit the watch nicely (as far as I'm concerned it can skip hour markers, or have a dash/dot between arabic numerals if it looks to cluttered with the full 24).


Hi Maverick, to make a 24 hr dial look uncluttered would mean getting rid of a few features that make the watch usable. Eg. at night the hour markers serve a purpose of breaking up 15 min intervals. But ya, if i were to do a second project along similar lines it could have it. At the moment, future ideas are sooo unique, I am excited to do ahead!


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

SaStek said:


> Hi Azura, The problem would be packaging it all on the dial. There could be a possibility of utilizing an inner bezel to get a 24 hr dial in there but it all takes up a surprising amount of space. Will keep in mind for the next project. Thanks.


I would just skip every other digit and use a stick/dot marker for the ones in between (Like this: 00|02|04|06|08|10|12|14|16|18|20|22).


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

SaStek said:


> Hi Azura, The problem would be packaging it all on the dial. There could be a possibility of utilizing an inner bezel to get a 24 hr dial in there but it all takes up a surprising amount of space. Will keep in mind for the next project. Thanks.


Nice

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## timefan44 (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool design and see what you're going for. My personal preference is to be able to tell the time without really having to figure it out but no doubt this will do well. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hello all,

Its been a while since I posted here. Just been busy with other activities regarding the project.

This forum has been extremely supportive throughout the design process.
Would just like to announce the launch of my website for SaStek watches. The project goes live on Kickstarter in August and you can subscribe on the website to get the latest updates.

https://www.sastekwatches.com/


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

I know it may seem trivial, but the seconds indicator is spiraling in the wrong direction. To the best of my knowledge a jet engine always turns in the direction of the spiral, this one spins in reverse which makes it much less aesthetically pleasing to my eye. I think I could get around the press fit back, but the reversed spiral killed it for me.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Hi Maverick, not sure what you meant. Was it an earlier post where you saw it spinning the other way? Have a video of it here:


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

It's not that the indicator turns clockwise (or anti-clockwise), it's the fact that the spiral goes in the wrong direction. If you see a jet engine starting up you'll note that the spiral always spins "from the inside out" or to put it in a more easily understood way if painted in the direction of the watch it will always turn anti-clockwise. Engines that have a outermost fan blade that spins in the clockwise direction (there aren't many, but RR makes a few) would be painted with a mirror image of the spinner marking. The following videos are a couple examples of engines with spinner markings starting up. The Rolls (which spins clockwise unlike most turbofans) is the second one.











I'm not sure if many folks would notice, but I travel a lot and am a mechanically minded person (Engineer) so it bothers me.


----------



## SaStek (May 10, 2015)

Maverick, ok, I understand exactly what you meant. I did infact research this when i started the project. I animated both models, the current one and the "ideal" one within solidworks. Since its a seconds hand effectively, there is a gap ahead of the end of the spiral which you could use as a reference to "advance ahead". In the ideal way , the spiral would effectively "unravel" which doesnt give you a reference point to count ahead from..if you know what i mean... It visually didnt look easy to grasp...
.
On a side note.. doing it the ideal way in production is not that big a change.. just a new tampo print cliche.


----------



## Maverick223 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm not going to be so bold as to ask you to print one special for me...but I'd probably purchase one if you decided to make some in that direction.

P.S.: I just noticed that you were from the UK...which is the land of engines that run backwards (that goes for piston engines too).


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

i.sabin19 said:


> interesting design.


Come on man!!! You are resurrecting 3-4 years old threads? What's the catch?


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

utzelu said:


> Come on man!!! You are resurrecting 3-4 years old threads? What's the catch?


While I think it's fine to be enthusiastic about checking out the local WUS-made designs, I do think it's a bit... silly to be bumping up every single one with a short one sentence post with like, a couple to a half-dozen words at best. A lot of the threads that are coming up to the top now are really old and not updated anymore. Heck, the SaStek here was cancelled completely to my knowledge.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Karriope said:


> While I think it's fine to be enthusiastic about checking out the local WUS-made designs, I do think it's a bit... silly to be bumping up every single one with a short one sentence post with like, a couple to a half-dozen words at best. A lot of the threads that are coming up to the top now are really old and not updated anymore. Heck, the SaStek here was cancelled completely to my knowledge.


Yeap, exactly my point. This guy's contribution to the forum is only two words posts. And now, with resurrecting old threads, something looks fishy.


----------

